# General Mandolin Topics > Mandolin Cafe News Discussions >  Northfield Mandolin Giveaway

## NewsFetcher

The Mandolin Cafe has posted news:
Northfield Mandolin Giveaway
http://www.mandolincafe.com/news/publish/mandolins_001304.shtml

Northfield Instruments and the Mandolin Cafe are combining efforts to give away a Model NF-F5M F-Style mandolin on the Mandolin Cafe web site on January 31, 2011. 

---------------------------

NOTE: You may use your board membership to comment on news articles published by the Mandolin Cafe. Your comments will appear here and also will be appended to the end of the news article for public viewing. Standard board membership posting guidelines apply. The addition of images, videos, links and BB coding is turned OFF for this area so as not to compete with or interfere with the news item.

----------


## Michael Eck

Yummy! I can't wait for January 10 (and then January 31).

----------


## JEStanek

Oh boy! We haven't had one of these in a while.  They're fun to watch.

Jamie

----------


## Rogue

I can't wait...

----------


## Gerry Hastie

Mmmmmmmmmmmm...  Lovely jubbly - a wee bit New Year excitement!

----------


## Francis J

A life changer for some lucky person!

----------


## MLT

Good Luck to all entrants.

Thank you Northfield and Scott for giving all of us a great start to 2011.

----------


## eadg145

Wow!  I'd be proud to perform with that mandolin. That's a beauty!

----------


## UnclePen

I can't wait. I'm feeling lucky.

----------


## ricklmf

Awesome gesture.  Good luck to all!

----------


## Markus

Wow, that's awesome. 

As said before, that'll change someone's year if not longer.

----------


## Londy

WOW, that is so sweet!  I would love to own a good quality Mandolin!

----------


## Nick Royal

As with others, I am waiting in line for the F5.
Nick

----------


## John Soper

So where/when do we get a lottery ticket?

----------


## Jim Ferguson

Boooyaaaahhhhhhh!!!!!!!

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

I feel good about winning this one, since A) no one from Emeryville has ever won one of the MC giveaways, and B) I don't know anyone else from Emeryville on the MC message boards.

----------


## Lou Giordano

Sign me up!

----------


## Plectrosaurus

What a great giveaway Scott. Thanks. Will be waiting for the 10th to put my name in the hat for this one.

----------


## Paul Statman

Awesome! I was just checking these out (again) on Elderly's site. What a beauty.  Yum.

----------


## craig.collas

the inlay on the up side of the peghead is nice. I love little details like that.

----------


## Cheryl Watson

This is one of those times where I want to get lucky!  That Northfield F5 is SWEET!

----------


## Mshusn

What a beautiful instrument!  I think a school teacher with scroll envy would be a perfect candidate for that piece......Gorgeous!

----------


## Dragonfly

This is a great idea, great instrument, great builder. Let's see who will be the lucky one.
Greetings........!

----------


## ukmando

It's a super idea, can't wait!

----------


## Matt DeBlass

Wow, wouldn't it be amazing if someone really deserving, for example, a financially struggling single father from Central New Jersey who could really use an instrument upgrade won such a lovely piece of craftsmanship. If only we knew somebody like that.   :Wink: 

But seriously, as much as I'm hoping I'm the lucky one (really, me, me, pick me!!!) that'll be a great start to the new year for somebody!

----------


## Markus

I've had my eye on them for a few months ... wishing on their trip from MN build to Michigan they could stop by my house for a few hours of playing.  I'm only 15 minutes off the interstate, after all - and as I'm home with my toddler every day, I'm available to play music at the drop of a hat.

Best of luck to everyone.

----------


## Simen Kjaersdalen

Hot stuff! Me feel lucky! Me want mandolin!

----------


## stringduster

If it wudn't for bad luck, I'd have no luck at All. But this one's worth  a shot!

----------


## Malcolm G.

Fingers and toes will be crossed. Gonna be mighty hard to play - let alone drive.........

----------


## wxfloyd

oh boy! count me in!

----------


## mcssmcsd

I wanna play...

----------


## Scott Tichenor

It's unclear but I'm guessing some of you think you're entering for a chance to win this by posting within this thread. Registration doesn't start until January 10 as stated in the news article and the registration process will be accessed from the Cafe home page. This was just an announcement that it's going to happen, but I do like the enthusiasm!

----------


## gummia

Nice mando!  Cross my fingers.  :Smile:

----------


## dsanchezlared

Great! Let's see if I get it, though I doubt it (I'm very unlucky in that kind of give-aways :S)

----------


## Backlineman

I promise in advance, after I win this beauty, (It's a forgone conclusion) I'll play it for a few days, let everyone at the Cafe know how great it plays, and then promptly re-gift it to my father, who recently gave me his 1915 Gibson F-4, and is currently without an F-Style. Seems fair to me.

----------


## Rickey Noel Mitchell

If I win this beautiful Instrument, I will lock my self in a room and play for the rest of the year.

----------


## tburcham

I'm feeling lucky!

----------


## Lynne Urian

Hey -- I'm certainly not really worthy of such a terrific mandolin, being just a beginner -- but I'd sure like to win this!!  Lynne Urian

----------


## crazymandolinist

: )

----------


## journeybear

> It's unclear but I'm guessing some of you think you're entering for a chance to win this by posting within this thread. Registration doesn't start until January 10 as stated in the news article and the registration process will be accessed from the Cafe home page. This was just an announcement that it's going to happen, but I do like the enthusiasm!


Clearly many people don't take the time to read a thread all the way through before posting. Then again, waving such a big carrot under their noses is going to make a lot of horses whinny!

----------


## backwoodsborn10

well,  reckon i never been part of an organization or group of folk any better than the people right here. thank you northfield mandolins and mandolin cafe for such generosity in these troubled times. i hope one of the ones who are always so helpful to the novice members (even though you always have to answer the same ole questions) win this. Good Luck !!

----------


## Dave Weiss

Hope y'all don't get too excited, 'cuz I'm really lucky, but to hedge your chances, you could all just send me 10 bucks and I'll just buy one, leavin' that one for one of you other lucky folks.  :Wink:

----------


## Malcolm G.

Dave

Love that entrepreneurial spirit.

 :Smile:

----------


## Rickey Noel Mitchell

> If I win this beautiful Instrument, I will lock my self in a room and play for the rest of the year, very generous of the good folks at Northfield. .


Also, Many thanks to the creators of this site and it's very generous and sharing members.
Happy New Year.

----------


## Steve Ostrander

I would love to give that mandolin a good home. I played a Northfield at Elderly a few weeks ago and I was impressed. I want to try out one of the As.

----------


## John Kinn

No reason to put your names in the hat here folks, because there are so many of us. If you refrain,I will promise to do it as well ;-)

----------


## like2fiddle

I was just lamenting my 50th birthday, which happens to be coming up on January 31st;  This could make it a great birthday!

----------


## woodwizard

Somebody is actually going to win that beautiful mandolin ... Thanks in advance !

----------


## Gibsonman

Very nice looking mandolin. Sure is good of Northfield.

----------


## Loretta Callahan

Yippee!!

----------


## tcraft

I hope I,am the lucky guy.Then I can stop borrowing my teacher mandolin.Marc

----------


## Ashville Picker

Who makes that case? Looks like what I am looking for for my F5G; hard shell, plenty of inside padding, and most importantly, room for my stuff. Thanks.

----------


## Robert Mitchell

It's a wonderful thing!!!  Good luck to all

----------


## Northfield mando

Hi Ashville Picker. That's actually our case. Here at our shop we custom fit the cases with a block and padding set-up that we think protects the instrument well, and keeps everything orderly inside the provided accessory pocket. The case is a multi-ply wooden shell, covered in a rugged tolex-like covering. We've kept the size compact to make travel easy and really like the fact that it's not too heavy or overbuilt. The case also has a few different features about it that aren't usually found inside mandolin cases:

We've set it up with special blocks that can be used to suspend the instrument inside the cavity. These blocks are removable and help protect the instrument from extra shock. They also help keep the instrument from touching all of the surfaces of the interior velvet, which in warmer summer months, considering our mandolins are made with spirit varnish finish, can be a major advantage and helps to protect the instrument's finish should things heat up a bit in transit, at a festival, or after a long gig in the hot sun. As a simple touch, the pocket, removable peghead rest and neck strap have been trimmed out with some nice leather we picked up from a high-end luggage maker. 

Please let me know if you have any other questions. Thanks for inquiry and good luck with the giveaway! -Adrian (www.northfieldmandolins.com)

----------


## bugguts

Great mandolin and certainly interested in a Northfield.

Peace, Joe

----------


## yankees1

Thank you Northfield and Mandolincafe! This will make someone very happy! Not me however because the only thing I EVER won was the 1969 Army lottery ( number 52) and I went to Vietnam! But I did come back!

----------


## Ladyfingerpicker

Oh my oh my oh my.  Waiting eagerly for the 10th.

----------


## JFDilmando

ok.. now it's the 10th.... and I don't see anywhere that you can register for this wonderful offer ...  it got me to look at all the great Northfield mandolins on their site, so it's not all bad... certainly successful advert on Norhtfield's part !!  but I am at a loss to see anyway to register... any help here ?
JD

----------


## Jim Garber

> I am at a loss to see anyway to register... any help here ?


Then link it at the top of the home page.

----------


## Ed Goist

You wrote: ok.. now it's the 10th.... and I don't see anywhere that you can register for this wonderful offer ...  it got me to look at all the great Northfield mandolins on their site, so it's not all bad... certainly successful advert on Norhtfield's part !!  but I am at a loss to see anyway to register... any help here ?
JD

John, here's the registration page: http://www.mandolincafe.com/giveaway/

Good luck.

----------


## journeybear

There is a link at the top of the page. HTML is disabled in several areas, including here, the news section.

----------


## suzpman

What a beautiful instrument!

----------


## MandoSquirrel

Too bad it's scooped.

----------


## Ryk Loske

Many thanks to Scott and Northfield!

Given the attention that Northfield has paid to the case ... one can only imagine how carefully they approached building the mandolin.  I'm in ... but unlucky.  Congratulations to whoever wins it.

Ryk

----------


## clm153

What a beautiful mandolin.  Thanks for the chance.

----------


## Tim Anderson

What a nice instrument. I just started playing on an "A" Johnson MA-100. What a step up this instrument would be. I can't go a day without playing now, with the Northfield I would have to kick my wife out of the bed!

----------


## mandowood

Thanks for the opportunity! What a beautiful mandolin.

----------


## Badeye01

I believe we owe Northfield a big thanks !!!

----------


## bksup

Hope I win !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Fstpicker

Thank you for the wonderful opportunity to own a great mandolin!

Jeff

----------


## hotdiggitydog

Gorgeous!!  Dog pile on the Northfield!!!

----------


## Cheryl Watson

Thank you, Northfield Mandolins for this giveaway!  I would love to win, of course, but a preemptive congrats to the winner, whoever it may be.

----------


## 300win

Very nice looking mandolin, but my odds at winning anything has always been 23,000,000,000,000,000,000,001 - 1

----------


## Jim Ferguson

> Very nice looking mandolin, but my odds at winning anything has always been 23,000,000,000,000,000,000,001 - 1


300win......good odds....:-).........as was marvelously stated in the movie Dumb & Dumber: "So your telling me I've still got a chance!!!"
Good luck 300win & to all entrants & a HUGE thanks to Northfield Mandolins for their generosity.
Peace,
Jim

----------


## Buckeye_Bragi

Wow...what a beauty.  Gods bless what ever lucky soul gets this awesome kingly gift!

----------


## jimmyz

What a beautiful mandolin. Good luck to all and thanks for the contest!

----------


## 300win

Well, todays the day ! Somebody is gonna be happy at some point in time today !!!!

----------


## twhitemando

> Well, todays the day ! Somebody is gonna be happy at some point in time today !!!!


Me Me Me!!  I wanna be happy today!!

----------


## 300win

Congrats to you Dave !!!!! Glad to see a old North Carolina boy win it. Hope it gives you many years of picking pleasure. Where you at ?, I'm in the northwest piedmont, Stokes county, NC. Maybe I'll run into you somewhere down the road, we'll pick a tune.

----------


## Markus

Congrats Dave, enjoy!

----------


## Gary Watkins

WTG Dave!!!!

----------


## D C Blood

Well, at least somebody with the right first name got it....
Dave Blood

----------


## theCOOP

right first name, wrong last name  :Frown:  

Cheers,
Dave.

----------


## Cheryl Watson

Congrats to Dave!  I hope we get to see a pic of you holding your new Northfield and maybe even get to hear/see you play it.

----------


## grassrootphilosopher

Congratulations Dave. Post a soundclip/video and some pictures here.

----------


## albeham

Dave , can I have your other one..since you have the new one?? 

AL  :Smile:  

BTW Congratulations..

----------


## dave

Right first name, right State, where did I go wrong? ;-)
Congratulations (Other) Dave!

----------


## fredfrank

Dave's not here.

----------


## dave

> Dave's not here.


Come back Dave, all is forgiven!

----------


## Cousin Dave

Other Dave from NC here...
I've posted a youtube video of the prize in action:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWwXI5ol5TQ&hd=1
I apologize for my long-windedness in the video and rusty playing, but hey, now I've got something to encourage me to practice more...

If the video doesn't show it well enough then let me just say, this bad boy is awesome.

----------


## JEStanek

Sounds and looks great, Dave.  Enjoy it, for a long time to come.

Jamie

----------


## Scott Tichenor

How cool! Gee, wonder if there might be another one of these giveaway things announced in the near future???

----------


## Bill Snyder

What's that literary term I am looking for here? 
Oh yeah, I think it is foreshadowing.

----------

